# Tax on share-dealing in HK



## mk77775 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi I wonder if anyone who knows about share-dealing taxes can help 

(1) I understand that generally there is no capital gains tax or tax on dividends in HK, however is there any profit tax on trading infrequently in HK listed shares by an investment company? 
When answering this question please note that we will not be active professional traders and only buying/selling shares infrequently once every 3 months, i.e. not active traders.
(2) If only US/European foreign listed shares (non-territorial) are bought in HK through a HK stockbroker, will any HK tax need paying or a HK tax return need filing?
I assume the share contract note will be deemed to have been executed outside the territory of HK in this instance (e.g. on the NASDAQ exchange)?
(3) If a non-resident company only has a Hong Kong share-dealing account (and no other trade/investments or office in HK), will any HK tax returns need to be filed?

Many thanks
Nathan


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

You may have to pay Capital Gains Tax if you make a profit (‘gain’) when you sell (or ‘dispose of’) shares or other investments.

Shares and investments you may need to pay tax on include:

shares that aren’t in an ISA or PEP
units in a unit trust
certain bonds (not including Premium Bonds and Qualifying Corporate Bonds)
You’ll need to work out your gain to find out whether you need to pay tax. This will depend on if your total gains are above your Capital Gains Tax allowance for the tax year.


----------

